# Elevalunas con un solo pulso.



## ElKiKe (Jul 20, 2009)

Hola.

Tengo un auto el cual los elevalunas suben mientras se mantienen pulsados, mi idea es hacer un circuito para intercalar antes del boton y que provoque que con dar un solo pulso hacia arriba, el cristal suba entero hacia arriba, si se pulsa hacia abajo, este baje hasta abajo, y si se da por ejemplo arriba y esta subiendo el cristal y se desea parar se vuelva a dar otro pulso y parara.

Cogi un boton de otro auto el cual incluye esa funcion, lo desmonte y tal pero no consigo seguir las pistas y asi hacer yo mi propio circuito impreso con los componentes, si a esto se le suma que mi nivel de electronica de este tipo es muy basico pues no consigo sacarlo.

Lo unico que les puedo decir es que este boton incluye dos reles y ademas de diodos y resistencias incluye un integrado el cual cuenta con las siguientes numeraciones serigrafiadas: GSM026AV 99106, el cual cuenta con 16 patillas.

Seria alguien capaz de indicarme como podria hacer el circuito? Me daria igual los componentes a usar.

Los cables que llegarian y saldrian del circuito serian 6, 3 entradas y 3 salidas. es decir, las entradas seria un cable comun y otros dos los cuales puentea con el comun cuando se pulsa una posicion u otra del pulsador y las 3 salidas seria igual solo que mantendria puenteado hasta que el cristal llegara a su posicion o se tocara el boton antes. 

No se si me explique bien, si alguna duda, diganmelo. Alguien sabria como hacerlo?

Lo unico que se me ocurre, es que al pulsar arriba por ejemplo se active un rele que suba el cristal y cuando el cristal tope arriba como la intensidad de la corriente del auto baja, pues que esta bajada sea detectada (no se como) y deje de suministrar corriente al rele.

Muchisimas gracias de antemano.

Un saludo.


----------



## gerardo35 (Ago 15, 2009)

hola amigos para ese tipo de circuito tienes que usar un temporizador y calcular el tiempo de subudi y de bajada, de maner que cuando le des un pulso el suba y el temporizador activa el motor y de acuerdo al tiempor el lo desactiva, yo tambie ando buscando información, cualquier cosa te escribo..saludos de venezuela


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

gerardo35 dijo:
			
		

> hola amigos para ese tipo de circuito tienes que usar un temporizador y calcular el tiempo de subudi y de bajada, de maner que cuando le des un pulso el suba y el temporizador activa el motor y de acuerdo al tiempor el lo desactiva


No... el sistema no funciona con ningún temporizador, lo que se hace es sensar la corriente que consume el motor... la cual aumenta cuando llega al final del recorrido... ahi corta la alimentación...


----------



## ElKiKe (Ago 16, 2009)

Efectivamente fernando, asi funciona el sistema, sabrias como hacerlo?

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 16, 2009)

No   
Pero se me ocurre que se podria poner una resistencia shunt,de ahi con un operacional detectar cuando la corriente aumenta y detener el motor...
La parte de la logica se podria hacer con un pic de gama baja para facilitar las cosas   . Hay algunas casas de Electronica que llevas el codigo y te lo cargan en el pic (es una alternativa para los que no saben programar micros).


----------



## ElKiKe (Ago 19, 2009)

fernando la idea la tienes jajaja sabrias llevar eso a la practica? Sabrias de alguien del foro o algo que pudiera hacerlo?

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## fernandoae (Ago 19, 2009)

Habría que tener en cuenta como es el sistema eléctrico del vehiculo, o sea que cables tenés en el interruptor original...
Aunque lo mas probable es que sea positivo, negativo, y otros dos más que van a un relé... 
Subi una fotito del interruptor o el modelo... capaz que podemos hacer algo 
Saludos.


----------



## abel70 (Sep 2, 2009)

Hola,
Estoy pensando en hacer que las ventanillas del coche se cierren solas cuando pulso 2 veces el botón de cerrar el coche. La cuestión esque busco algún aparato que cuado reciba 2 impulsos de corriente haga que se conecte un temporizador ¿pero no se como se llama ni cuanto valdrá?
Un saludo  y gracias de antemano


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 2, 2009)

no existe ningun integrado así, tienes que programar un PIC


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2009)

existen unos integrados llamados Flip-Flop y sirven muy bien para aplicaciones como esas...pero debes adosarles temporizadores, actuadores y demás.

lo mejor es usar un microcontrolador de cualquier familia (PIC u otra) y configurar que al recibir 2 interrupciones externas, active los motores y los frene al tocar el vidrio un final de carrera superior.


----------



## krit (Sep 2, 2009)

La salida Q1 de cualquier contador ya sea BCD o binario pasa a UNO cada vez que su entrada de reloj recibe dos impulsos.
Si aplicas esta salida a un temporizador y cuando las ventanillas lleguen al final del recorrido reseteas el contador tendras resuelto el problema.

Incluso más facil,no pongas el temporizador
1- Dos impulsos y Q1 se pone a UNO
2- Q1 y el interface adecuado pone en marcha los motores 
3- Un micro para cada ventanilla detiene el motor correspondiente
4-Cuando todos los micros esten activados resetea el contador.


----------



## abel70 (Sep 7, 2009)

y que microcontrolaor me recomendarias para usar en el coche(12v)? lo necesito para con 2 pulsaciones de avertura que se abran las ventnas delanteras, con 3 de avertura que se abra las ventanas traseras i delanteras,con 2 pulsaciones de cierre que se cierren las venentanas delanteras i con 3 pusaciones que se cierres las delanteras i traseras.
un saludo


----------



## tiggerleon (Sep 8, 2009)

4017 es un contador decimal que soporta de 3 a 18V sin problemas.


----------



## nevak (Nov 27, 2009)

Yo también estoy interesado en este proyecto. Fernando, podrías explicar con más detalle cómo detectar cuando un motor CC se bloquea sensando la corriente que consume? cómo hay que colocar la resistencia shunt con respecto al motor? de qué valor debe ser? y ya por último con el comparador de un 16f628a podria sensarse el cambio de voltaje en esta resistencia?

No se si voy bien encaminado pero me interesa este tema así que agradezco cualquier ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2009)

nevak dijo:


> Yo también estoy interesado en este proyecto. Fernando, podrías explicar con más detalle cómo detectar cuando un motor CC se bloquea sensando la corriente que consume?


Cuando el motor se frena porque llegó a fin de recorrido, el consumo aumenta considerablemente, y la caída de tensión sobre la resistencia "Shunt" aumenta.


> cómo hay que colocar la resistencia shunt con respecto al motor?


En serie.


> de qué valor debe ser?


Depende del consumo del motor en cuestión.


> y ya por último con el comparador de un 16f628a podria sensarse el cambio de voltaje en esta resistencia?


Si, siempre que posea la sensibilidad necesaria (Unos 50 mV)


----------



## fernandoae (Nov 27, 2009)

Se puede amplificar esa pequeña tensión con un operacional o usar uno como comparador para tener una salida digital...
Cuanto consume un motor de levantavidrios?


----------



## nevak (Nov 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas 

El motor del que hablo es este de aquí http://www.tav-autoverwertung.de/autoteileshop/product_info.php?products_id=759&language=en

He intentado encontrar alguna datasheet pero solo tengo la referencia de VW y con eso no me aparece nada...
Puedo medir de alguna forma cuanto consume con el multímetro?

Gracias de nuevo y saludos!


----------



## johan (Feb 2, 2010)

saludos . bueno yo hice uno con un circuito de una antena electrica de carro, pero lo unico que no pude lograr fue que se detubiera el vidrio al llegar arriba y por eso lo quite .......


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 2, 2010)

Hola a todos, ya explique en otro post como hacerlo.

incluso subi los esquemas electronicos.

varias cosas a saber:

1) para lograr que el motor suba con 1 solo pulso se usa un *Flip-Flop*
2) para que se detenga se utiliza un *Final de Carrera*
3) para que baje se puede utilizar *el mismo boton que de subida*
4) para que deje de bajar se usa otro *Final de Carrera*

*saludossss*


----------



## popoton (Feb 28, 2010)

Los vehiculos que poseen el sistema "one touch" tienen botonera de dos posiciones para bajar y dos para subir, esto es para poder operarlo parcialmente o dejarlo a mitad de camino,no te sirve la botonera original salvo que siempre necesites los vidrios totalmente altos o totalmente bajos.


----------



## fernandoae (Feb 28, 2010)

No todos eh... en algunos es un interruptor de solo 2 posiciones y trabaja en función de la duración del pulso, si se presiona y se suelta se detiene enseguida, y se se presiona por mas de un tiempo determinado sigue bajando... si se pulsa en cualquier momento del recorrido se detiene.
En algunos autos tiene el "botón" de cuatro posiciones, en el Megane II es así y funciona como vos decís, yo me di cuenta sin querer jeje, por no leer el manual me pasó.
Draco lo de usar finales de carrera no es una buena opción en mi opinión. Yo utilizaria una resistencia shunt para detectar cuando el motor se frena...
Con un PIC12x508/9 se podria implementar...

1 entrada para el botón subir.
1 entrada para el botón bajar.
1 entrada para el sensor de corriente. (que no es necesario que sea analógica porque se puede usar un opamp)
1 salida para controlar el motor(con dos optos se puede hacer con un solo pin)


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 28, 2010)

Es muy sencillo porque yo diseñe uno:

Como celebro utilice un pic16f84

Un rele conmutado  doble permite el cambio de sentido.
Un mosfet de potencia de 25A da la alimentacion al motor a traves del rele.

Con un simple transistor y una resistencia shunt sensava la corriente al estilo, funciona sobrecarga/nada.
Aunque el sistema parece simple, los motores de ventanilla consumen grandes corrientes en el momento de arranque y es dificil conocer si la ventana a llegado al final de recorrido o no  (sin utilizar sensores, claro)

Como solucion se utilizo un lm311 y un filtro pasa altos detectando los picos de corriente del rotor. Si el motor esta parado/bloqueado no hay picos, solo corriente DC.

Para rizar la guinda se añadió un cable piezoelectrico como sistema anti cizalla.

Todo el sis el sistema se programo en 1 semana de trabajo.


Siempre es sencillo cuando el trabajo lo hace otro.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 28, 2010)

En mi auto la tecla es como dice el colega, tiene dos posiciones para subir y dos para bajar, por si lo queres parar al medio o donde quieras.. El primer paso del boton acciona manual donde uno quiera dejarlo y si le das al tope, sube o baja.. tambien tiene antimordisco en caso que te agarre los dedos, brazo, manos..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 1, 2010)

asi vienen los autos...pero

si quisieramos hacer todo esto mucho mas profesional y simple....podríamos utilizar el sistema con flip-flop y con solo 2 botones...

explicación:

El 1er boton acciona el flip-flop y sirve tanto para hacer subir como bajar el "vidrio"
el vidrio no se detendria hasta llegar a algun sensor fin de carrera...pero para eso esta el 2do boton.

El 2do boton sirve para que al accionarlo (solo 1 pulso igual q el primero) active o desactive la entrada Enable o en el caso del flip-flop las entradas set y reset...de manera de poner a 0 las 2 salidas del flip-flop....y asi el vidrio se detiene a mitad de camino.

no soy un experto?

saludos.


----------



## Tormentor79 (Mar 26, 2010)

Hola!!, por que seria mas profesional?? (mas simple seguro)
Que pasaria en el caso de que por ejemplo: presiono el boton, la ventanilla empieza a subir, presiono el segundo boton para que se detenga por X motivo y ahora en lugar de querer que siga subiendo quiero que baje! , tengo que esperar a que termine de subir (la mitad que le faltaba) para despues poder tocar el primer boton y hacer que baje??, Saludos!!!

PD: por ahi poner los sensores de fin de carrera sea mas complicado (dependiendo del caso) pero ya implica minimo tener que sacar el panel de la puerta y diseñarles algun soporte como para montarlos.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 26, 2010)

En mi auto que ya lo trae, si presiono para que baje toda de un toque.. y a 1/4 o cuando quiera lo quiero parar, presiono de vuelta el del lado opuesto que para y si quiero volver abrir presiono el del mismo lado 2da posicion que es un toque. Lo mismo para arriba.

El primer descanso del pulsador es de accion manual donde uno la quiera dejar y el segundo descanso un toque arriba o abajo..


----------



## egimeno (Mar 29, 2010)

Yo intentaría simplificarlo. Usaría un micro pequeño que tenga ADC. En vez de medir la corriente, mediría la tensión en la entrada del motor. Las resistencias implícitas de los cables van a hacer de shunt, y provocarán una caída de tensión no despreciable cuando la ventanilla llegue al final y el motor se bloquée. Entonces, un micro con 2 entradas (subir y bajar), dos salidas (+ y - del motor pasando por puente H) y una entrada analógica. Seguro que hay un TinyAVR o un PIC12 que te vale perfectamente con 8 patas y poquito programa...


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 29, 2010)

Lo de medir la tension es una buena opcion, ya que con la seccion de los cables la caida es apreciable...


----------



## rascueso (May 14, 2010)

para poder sensar el motor no esta bueno ir por este lado??

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proteccion-contra-corto-circuito-3796/


----------



## ElKiKe (Jun 5, 2010)

Hola. gracias a todos los que respondieron.

Por temas de estudios y demás dejé este proyecto a un lado y no he podido retomarlo hasta ahora.

Estuve indagando más sobre lo que buscamos y realmente el circuito lo que hace es comandar un relé y comparar el consumo del motor que al llegar arriba o abajo es excesivo, al detectar este consumo simplemente deja de comandar al relé para dejarlo en reposo. Al hacer esto el cristal también pararía si encuentra un obstáculo. Ando estudiando ahora el tema de operacionales en clase y comparadores pero aún no tengo idea de como hacerlo.


Un saludo, gracias a todos.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 5, 2010)

Deberias medir la corriente de los motores mientras funcionan, el asunto se soluciona con un pic 12F675... ahora que se usar el ADC ya lo podemos hacer  el micro ese te sale 12$


----------



## RobertRoig (Jun 8, 2010)

El final de carrera ya lo debe de tener... porque el mio (un kadett del 91) con los años y la suciedad acumulada, se atasca y baja o sube hasta arriba si no lo pones plano... (en la posicion de en medio).
Cuando llega al tope, el motor deja de funcionar, no hace ruido ni intentos de moverse cuando lo dejas presionado... 
ha ido todo muy bien, hasta qe se ha roto el del copi y ahora, que llega el verano, no se abre... ya me he comprado uno con las 3 posiciones... (de hecho sólo se queda fijo enmedio, o en una de ellas. Lo pondre que baje y se quede bajando, asi si quiero subirlo y dejar 1 dedo para airear... puedo facilmente... (con los automaticos hace falta mucha maña...)


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 8, 2010)

Bueno, a modo de final de carrera, o mejor, sensor de corriente propongo una supersimple solución que usé hace un montón de años. Un amigo se compró un coche con elevalunas eléctrico (cuando se empezaban a ver como algo normal). Este coche no tenía eso de subir o bajar al completo con un solo toque de botón. Simplemente subía o bajaba mientras pulsabas.

Pero lo que quería mi amigo era algo más curioso. Quería que al cerrrar el coche se subieran las ventanillas hasta arriba (por si te las habías dejado abiertas). Ya contaba con cierre centralizado y podíamos sacar de ahí la señal para activar la subida de ventanillas.

El circuito era sencillo: hicimos una simple memoria RS con un relé. Pero, ¿como detectar que la ventanilla ha llegado hasta arriba? Como se ha dicho por aquí, para poner un final de carrera tienes que desmontar toda la puerta, y hacer un circuito electrónico para detectar corriente era una opción que no nos apetecía.

Así que se nos ocurrió el detector de corriente ULTRASIMPLE. Cogimos una ampolla reed (o interruptor mágnético) y la rodeamos con el cable del motor. Creo que bastó con 3 vueltas de cable. Cuando el motor llegaba arriba el exceso de consumo del motor producía magnetismo suficiente como para activar la ampolla reed. En realidad usamos una ampolla reed de las de conmutador porque nos interesaba el contacto normalmente cerrado (para desactivar la memoria relé). La calibración de este invento se hace según el número de vueltas de cable alrededor de la ampolla reed y si estas vueltas de cable están más juntas o separadas.

Este sistema añade una ventaja respecto al final de carrera: si alguien mete el brazo mientras sube la ventanilla también se detecta el exceso de consumo y el motor se para, evitando accidentes.

Espero haber ayudado con este post. En su día mi amigo y yo nos sentimos muy orgullosos de haber dado con una solución tan simple.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 8, 2010)

Un shunt es mas confiable en mi opinion, ademas no hay desgaste mecanico  despues subo un esquema.


----------



## martopunk (Jun 8, 2010)

ok gracias. aca varios esperamos el esquema. seria algo como lo que trae el 307 de fabrica.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 8, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Un shunt es mas confiable en mi opinion, ademas no hay desgaste mecanico  despues subo un esquema.


 
Sí, es cierto. Aunque aquí se tuvieron en cuenta otros factores:

1 - Con este sistema no se toca el cable del motor.

2 - Una ampolla reed aguanta millones y millones de operaciones. Te puedo decir que el coche fue a la chatarra (por viejo) con el sistema funcionando.

3 - En este caso nos embriagó la simplicidad.

Bueno, adjunto un esquema que acabo de hacer de memoria con una demo de hacer esquemas. No es exacto, es orientativo para que quede claro el concepto.

En este esquema el circuito importante está formado por la ampolla reed y el primer contacto de Rel1, que forman una memoria Set/Reset (Set= cierre centralizado, Reset= contacto normalmente cerrado de la ampolla reed). El segundo contacto de Rel1 suministra corriente al elevalunas. Rel2 está simplemente para aislar el circuito del cierre centralizado.

Lo que no he sabido dibujar es que el cable del motor del elevalunas da unas vueltas alrededor de la ampolla reed.

Bueno martopunk, a ver si entre todos consigues hacer algo y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## martopunk (Jun 8, 2010)

si felix una preg. yo no soy muy entendido del tema pero me doy maña. esos reles como los consigo y como los tipo? que tipo son?


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 9, 2010)

Son reles reed, ojo que igual el circuito ese hace otra cosa!


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 9, 2010)

martopunk dijo:


> si felix una preg. yo no soy muy entendido del tema pero me doy maña. esos reles como los consigo y como los tipo? que tipo son?


 Los relés son relés normales de 12V de simple o doble cirucuito según caso. La ampolla reed (adjunto imágen sacada de google) se le llama ampolla reed, diodo reed, interruptor magnético, etc. según zonas, lugares y manías.

De verdad martopunk, se te ve hiperperdido: ¿No tienes cerca algún colega que entienda un poco para que puedas sacar más provecho a la cantidad, calidad y variedad de consejos que aquí te han dado? Venga ánimo, que las primeras veces cuesta mucho.


----------



## martopunk (Jun 9, 2010)

si la verdad que si, estoy mas perdido que turco en la neblina. y mi unica ayuda es internet.
estuve viendo por internet sobre las apoyas reed y hay de muchos valores y no se cual comprar

y que es lo que hace ese circuito fernandoae??


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 9, 2010)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Es muy sencillo porque yo diseñe uno:
> 
> Como celebro utilice un pic16f84
> 
> ...


 
Me ha gustado mucho el 'truco' del filtro pasa altos. No se me había ocurrido. Lo de si no hay picos el motor está parado es muy original.

Y lo del cable piezoeléctrico es una cosa que no conocía (aunque ya he buscado información). Si no es mucho pedir: ¿Cómo lo instalaste?

¡¡Pero cuánto se aprende en estos sitios!!


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 9, 2010)

> y que es lo que hace ese circuito fernandoae??


Es el que sube los vidrios cuando se cierra el auto.
Para esta aplicacion conviene el 12f675, el f84a es bastante mas caro y ni siquiera tiene adc.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 10, 2010)

martopunk dijo:


> ...y que es lo que hace ese circuito fernandoae??


 
¿A qué circuito te refieres? No veo nada adjunto ni esquema concreto.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola a todos



> La ampolla reed (adjunto imágen sacada de google) se le llama ampolla reed, diodo reed, interruptor magnético, etc. según zonas, lugares y manías.



El fin de carrera con el reed me parecio bien simple... y bastante  practico...

ahora bien... si produce un campo magnetico no seria el mismo efecto si se pusiera un rele de bajo consumo en serie al motor?... o seria demasiado debil  para accionarlo....
o en su defecto pudiera ser un sensor de efecto hall?

por otro lado hace ya tiempo realize un diseno basado en puentes H con Mosfet , flipflops y compuertas And para  que con un solo boton subiera/parara/bajara en ese orden, bien sencillo el unico problema que no pude solucionar fue eso... lo del fin de carrera.... si hubiera conocido ese metodo me hubiera ahorrado muchos dolores de cabeza e insomnio.... 

saludos...


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2010)

Al circuito que subiste vos. Comentaba que la funcion es otra, es subir los vidrios cuando se cierran las puertas.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 10, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un sensor de efecto hall puede valer con la electrónica de adaptación correspondiente. Pero un relé en serie (supongo que estás diciendo la bobina del relé en serie con el motor) no dejaría pasar corriente suficiente para que funcionase el motor. Piénsalo bien, es como si a la bombilla del faro del coche (unos 55w) le pones en serie un relé para detectar si está encendida. Cuando enciendas las luces el relé se activará, pero la bombilla no se encenderá porque la corriente estará limitada por la bobina del relé (unos pocos mA frente a los 4,5A que necesita la bombilla).

Sin embargo, si coges el cable de la bombilla y le das unas vueltas alrededor de la ampolla reed te servirá para saber si la bombilla está realmente encendida (¡Caramba, otra aplicación!). Puedes hacer un detector de bombilla fundida: (contacto luces) AND (ampolla reed cerrrada) = Bombilla OK.



fernandoae dijo:


> Al circuito que subiste vos. Comentaba que la funcion es otra, es subir los vidrios cuando se cierran las puertas.


 
Vale, si, había perdido el hilo


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Muy cierto felix

mas o menos eso sospechaba... pero me queda confirmado....
Lo voy a probar como dices... si me funciona...

Te postulo al premio Novell  por el invento del componente electrónico del siglo.... jejejee

me cai que a veces la gente se complica un monton la existencia.... que si los adc... uC's... los amplificadores operacionales.... los shunt.... y para que... mejor se habían de preocupar de comercializar y diseñar  dispositivos como ese...

no lo digo por  ningun caso que se haya mencionado en este foro... me refiero a las compañias que fabrican componentes electronicos...

Gracias....


----------



## fernandob (Jun 10, 2010)

si bien no estan muy difundidos existen reles DE CORRIENTE, que si van en serie con la carga .
las heladeras los usan......tiene que haber una muy notoria diferencia entre la i. de trabajo y la de "falla" o arranque, o lo que sea  .

el tema es:
han medido la corriente ?? cuando el motor esta funcionando y cuando llego a fin de recorrido??
a mime paso una vez de querer hacer algo sensando la corriente , era para unos ventiladores comunes y me sorprendi  al medir que variaba muy poco la corriente si estaba girando las paletas o si las tenia frenadas.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2010)

Hola Fer



> han medido la corriente ?? cuando el motor esta funcionando y cuando llego a fin de recorrido??



Yo creo este punto del fin de carrera es el tema principal de este tema valgan la redundancia...

Y cambio un poco la pregunta....

no es practico un dispositivo asi?

si es posible hacer microcontroladores no seria posible o de alguna manera con unos cuantos componentes basicos sin llegar a mas que unos transistores y resistencias... hacerlo un poco mas preciso....

EDITO: Me lo dejo de tarea....jejejej
saludos...


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 11, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si bien no estan muy difundidos existen reles DE CORRIENTE, que si van en serie con la carga .
> las heladeras los usan......tiene que haber una muy notoria diferencia entre la i. de trabajo y la de "falla" o arranque, o lo que sea .


 
Podemos decir que eso fue lo que 'inventamos', un relé de corriente.

Bueno, yo no conozco los de las heladeras, pero si he visto en algunas ocasiones los que se venden a nivel industrial para cuadros eléctricos de control de maquinaria. Son bastante complejos y supongo que esos sí llevarán un shunt.



fernandob dijo:


> el tema es:
> han medido la corriente ?? cuando el motor esta funcionando y cuando llego a fin de recorrido??
> a mime paso una vez de querer hacer algo sensando la corriente , era para unos ventiladores comunes y me sorprendi al medir que variaba muy poco la corriente si estaba girando las paletas o si las tenia frenadas.


 
Claro, en un ventilador normal la bobina está conectada de la misma manera tanto si las palas están paradas como si están andando. En un motor de contínua podríamos decir que con el motor en marcha la bobina está conectada en alterna y con el motor parado la bobina está conectada en contínua.

Recuerdo (que todo esto ocurrió hace mucho tiempo) que lo primero que hicimos fue medir la corriente. Se cumplía aquello de que un motor bloqueado consume 3 veces la corriente nominal, es decir, mientras subía la ventanilla consumía unos 8A y cuando se bloqueaba arriba medimos unos 25A.

Para medir la corriente hicimos una cosa muy sencilla: quitamos el fusible correspondiente y ahí tienes los dos contactos necesarios para poner el amperímetro.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 11, 2010)

> Para medir la corriente hicimos una cosa muy sencilla: quitamos el fusible correspondiente y ahí tienes los dos contactos necesarios para poner el amperímetro.


Yo hice LO MISMO (pero para medir el consumo de un estereo y estimar la potencia RMS), es una buena idea 



> me cai que a veces la gente se complica un monton la existencia.... que si los adc... uC's... los amplificadores operacionales.... los shunt.... y para que... mejor se habían de preocupar de comercializar y diseñar dispositivos como ese...


Los micros SIMPLIFICAN las cosas y mucho... por ej, hace una alarma con componentes discretos y una con un micro? cual tiene menos componentes? cual tiene la pcb mas sencilla? no respondas porque ya se la respuesta 

Cambiando de tema, lo de usar el rele reed no me termina de convencer porque no se puede ajustar la corriente a la cual se dispara, ademas sensar la corriente con una resistencia shunt no es ninguna complicacion, se usa un operacional en modo comparador y un par de resistencias. Como resistencia incluso se usa el mismo cable, son de seccion muy fina en la mayoria de los autos por lo que la caida es apreciable.

Incluso usando ese mismo metodo hace un tiempo arme un amperimetro para el auto, sensando la caida en el cable que va del borne negativo de la bateria al chasis....


----------



## lubeck (Jun 11, 2010)

fernandoae 

no creas que soy de las personas que se sienten agredidas por intercambiar opiniones...
y segun lo que he investigado de los micros, que siendote honesto no he comenzado aun a utilizarlos, son una maravilla... y si simplifican un monton el trabajo electronico....

y creo segun entendi la forma de ajustarlos es dando un cierto numero de vueltas... estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 11, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> Incluso usando ese mismo metodo hace un tiempo arme un amperimetro para el auto, sensando la caida en el cable que va del borne negativo de la bateria al chasis....


 
 Muy buena idea, me ha gustado. 

Creo que un buen técnico elige qué materiales y componentes usar según la aplicación. Efectivamente los Pic son una verdadedar maravilla y simplifican mucho el trabajo. También resultan unas PCBs francamente manejables.

También te puedo decir que en la época que hicimos ésto los pic no estaban en circulación. Los micros en general eran un lujo asiático y un sistema emulador cualquiera para un micro cualquiera te podía costar un millón de las antiguas pesetas (6.000 euros).

También te puedo decir que la electrónica en el coche daba bastantes problemas. Había que tener mucho cuidado con la alimentación y los cables porque te fundías componentes por los propios picos que se producen en un coche debido al arranque (principalmente) y a cualquier otra cosa de las que funcionan en un coche. Este mismo amigo se hizo una alarma para el coche con puertas CMOS (la serie 40XX). Según la marca de chips que utilizaba (creo recordar que la cosa estaba entre RCA y Motorola) se le fundían en seguida o le aguantaban bastante tiempo.

Lo cierto es que en ese momento me hubiera encantado disponer de los medios para hacer un montaje microprocesado superchulo sensando corriente y lo que hiciera falta (incluso posición de la ventanilla, ¿por qué no?). Hicimos el montaje que ya he descrito y nos quedo virguero (aunque se más electricidad que electrónica).



lubeck dijo:


> y creo segun entendi la forma de ajustarlos es dando un cierto numero de vueltas... estoy en lo correcto?


 
Correcto, según el número de vueltas y si están más juntas o más separadas (más juntas = más sensible).

Por ejemplo, tengo un amigo que tiene un Citroen C5. En su coche todo pasa por la centralita, INCLUSO EL CLAXON. Mi amigo observa perfectamente un pequeño retardo entre pulsar el claxon y que suene. ¿Alguien puede decirme qué ventaja tiene pasar el claxon por la centralita (además de garantizar los problemas, claro está)?

Sin embargo, imaginemos que tenemos que hacer un control de posicionamiento (un eje, un husillo, etc.). Cuando los ordenadores eran grandes y pesados este tipo de montajes se hacían con lógica cableada. Incluso se llegaron a hacer circuitos de control de posición haciendo las puertas con transistores. ¿A alguien se le ocurriría hoy en día hacer un circuito así SIN microprocesador, con puertas lógicas y contadores? ¡Solo de pensarlo me duele la cabeza!

Hay que utilizar cada cosa para lo que es.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 12, 2010)

> Hay que utilizar cada cosa para lo que es.



Exactamente... y he de ahi mi punto de vista.....

me he topado con temas que dicen como enciendo un led... y enseguida utiliza un micro.... 
(lease como dramatizacion)
esta bien que si son prácticos, pero todo depende si la aplicación lo merece....

es decir y como lo mencionas si yo quiero saber si una lampara esta fundida no voy a utilizar un micro o un adc o un shunt o un amplificador operacional... si con un componente puedo determinar su estado.... y mi proyecto no requiere de mas.....

también por ahi hay un tema que no digo cual porque estoy coolaborando con el y me estoy empapando un poco de los micro, pero el dichoso micro tiene 30 entradas/Salidas analogicas/digitales y solo se van a ocupar 5 o 6 y la aplicación se puede resolver con unos cuantos componentes....

para mi ahi esta el secreto el saber elegir un componente o metodo deacuerdo a la necesidad....

saludos...


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 12, 2010)

(Con esto de que los mensajes se junten automaticamente a veces salen unos post enormes, como el de antes).

Qué tampoco quiero hacer el troll y criticar la idea de fernandoae. Solo hago apología de la sencillez. Creo que ante un abanico de soluciones posibles a un problema, la más sencilla es la mejor. Lo que plantea fernandoae está muy bien y es muy hábil.

También es cierto que en un coche hay un sin fin de montajes divertidos que se pueden hacer. Incluso hacer nuestra propia centralita de información sobre el estado del vehículo, instalando sensores de todo tipo aquí y allá. Entonces no será suficiente con las ampollas reed.

En fin, viva la imaginación.


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 13, 2010)

Ojo que en ningun momento me enoje ni nada por el estilo, ando medio ausente porque estoy un poco ocupado con otras cosas... cuando pueda obvio que voy a seguir con los aportes


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

> ¿Alguien puede decirme qué ventaja tiene pasar el claxon por la centralita (además de garantizar los problemas, claro está)?



estaba esperando alguna respuesta y asi saber, pero no a llegado.... cual seria su ventaja y que es una centralita en un coche?....



> Qué tampoco quiero hacer el troll y criticar


yo creo que hay una linea superdelgada entre debatir un tema y el que se le tome a uno como troll....
para mi no es lo mismo... hasta que se llega a los insultos, o se desvía la discuson....

fernandoae


> Ojo que en ningun momento me enoje ni nada por el estilo


  yo no creí que te enojaras o que estes molesto, pero me dio la impresión de que no aceptabas otras ideas u opiniones... (leerse en buena onda)

definitivamente yo soy del pensar de que hay que agotar primero los recursos menos complejos, antes de pensar en soluciones mas avanzadas.... inclyendo las comparaciones de los costos.. obviamente...

aterrizando un poco el tema en cuanto pruebe la idea del "felixrele"  je  subo el esquema que yo utilice para lograr elevar los vidrios...

saludos


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 13, 2010)

En general se le llama centralita a cualquier 'caja negra' llena de electrónica que hace lo que tenga que hacer: centralita telefónica, centralita de incendios, centralita de alarmas, etc.

En un coche se le llama centralita a una caja negra que engloba toda la electrónica necesaria para el funcionamiento del coche: control del encedido, hace de enlace entre sensores y el cuadro de indicadores, gestiona todas las cosas que van en un coche via algún tipo de bus de comunicación (generalmente CAN), supervisa el funcionamiento del coche, etc. Y suele ser un elemento que te obliga por narices a ir al concesionario cuando tienes un problema.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

oh.. 
ya entiendo... entonces cual seria la ventaja... la unica que yo veo seria la opcion de integrar el claxon a un sistema de alarma.... no?
o a que te referias?


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 13, 2010)

Pues eso, que no hay ninguna ventaja. Que son ganas de complicar.

El claxon de un coche será el circuito más sencillo de todos. Si un día te deja de funcionar pensarás: "será la bocina, será el fusible o será el pulsador". Y si no lo consigues arreglar tú, lo llevarás a un taller de confianza que te cobre baratito. ¡Pues no! en este coche también puede dejar de sonar el claxon porque se desprograme la centralita, en cuyo caso no te queda más remedio que ir al concesionario para que te cobren tooooodo lo que les de la gana.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 13, 2010)

Jajajaj .... Cai en la trampa..... que tonto fui....

bueno.... 

Gracias por la explicacion me sirvio de mucho de cualquier forma....

saludos...


----------



## lincesur (Jun 14, 2010)

saludos
pues creo que es sistema es a base de dispositivo de efecto hall , que lo que hacen es determinar cuando el motor deja de girar ó baja mucho de revoluciones por motivo de final de recorrido  ó porque algo o alguien esta reteniendo el cristal.
Os dejo un pdf con el conexionado de un motor elevalunas , en un contenedor que va en la misma carcasa del motor lleva incluida la electronica necesaria.
un saludo


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 14, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> si bien no estan muy difundidos existen reles DE CORRIENTE, que si van en serie con la carga .
> las heladeras los usan......


 
Oye fernandob, ¿para qué usa una heladera un relé de corriente?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 14, 2010)

Felix Juan dijo:


> Oye fernandob, ¿para qué usa una heladera un relé de corriente?


Para energizar la bobina de arranque, cuando la corriente es alta, momento del arranque, se energiza el relee y conecta la bobina de arranque a través del capacitor.
Cuando el motor tomo velocidad, el consumo disminuye y el relee desconecta el sistema de arranque.


----------



## Felix Juan (Jun 14, 2010)

Gracias fogonazo. Acabo de usar el buscador (si, eso que debe usarse antes de preguntar) y he hecho un master intensivo de heladeras. Ya me he enterao. Muchas gracias.


----------



## rascueso (Jul 20, 2010)

miren esto.... http://www.ladelec.com/practicas/circuitos-digitales/87-circuito-para-elevavidrios-de-automovil.html el tema es que nu se programar el pic.


----------



## fernandob (Jul 20, 2010)

me encanto el esquema ese , lo iba a copiar para asi tener bien un circuito de T con puente H .
primero no se por que supuse que era un esquema comercial.
luego lei que , si bien es comercial , pero no es la copia de un circuito que venga en lso autos, es un circuito que venden para armar o armado , una empresa de esas, pero ESTA frase :

_ven no necesita de semiconductores sino de elementos comunes por lo  que no necesita mayor explicación._

me hizo desistir, me tienen podrido las casas poco confiables.
dice que NO necesita semiconductores, acaso el PIC es un tuberculo ?? yesa chorrada de T. que usa son legumbres enlatadas ???


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2010)

> dice que NO necesita semiconductores, acaso el PIC es un tuberculo ?? yesa chorrada de T. que usa son legumbres enlatadas ???



 

y no dudo que el pic este programado como un simple par de flip-flops 

pero bue....

saludos


----------



## lubeck (Jul 20, 2010)

Mmmm no del todo ese circuito que colgaste puede funcionar pero creo que le falta el codigo del micro y los tip yo los cambiaria por mosfets... esa seria mi opinion....

saludos...


----------



## electromecanico (May 5, 2011)

Con fin de carrera electrico o no 
si uno prueba siente que el motor sigue haciendo fuerza despues que el vidriio llego al tope en este caso le tenes que hacer un fin de carrera por consumo o poner algun fin de carrera electromecanico optico como quieras 
y despues es facil lo podes hacer electrico sin electronica con un enclavammiento que hasta que no este cerrado los vidrio y los limites o fin de carrera existentes o los colocados por vos indiquen que los vidrios esten cerrados siga alimentando los motores al momento de que se active la cerradura sin esta en contacto de arranque sino cuando vayas andando y trabes las puertas se te cierran los vidrios


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 6, 2011)

Yo te doy una solución que pocos se imaginan.
Una solución de electricista-electrónico . . .
Un relé de los utilizados para cir. imp. o sea que tenga de 270 a 470 ohms, le sueldas entre las patillas de la bobina un condensador de 100 a 470 mF de 16 o 25 V y lo conectas a 12 V a través de un pulsador. Puedes probarlo con un pequeño alimentador encima de la mesa con un pulsador de timbre o con cualquier cosa incluso tocando brevemente con el hilo.
Veras que acabas de construir el temporizador mas simple del mundo.
Cuando pulsas se activa el rele pero queda "pegado" hasta que se descarga el condensador.
Y es que un rele de este tipo aunque se activa a 12 V si vas bajando la tension veras que solo se desactiva cuando el voltaje "cae" por debajo de 4 o 6 vols.
Controla los segundos que queda activado el relé, si quieres mas tiempo doblas o triplicas el valor del cond o le vas añadiendo otros en paralelo.
Montado en el coche si lo conectas con un pulsador y el relé es de doble circuito, subira los cristales de dos puertas durante "X" tiempo y después se desconectará.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## deny (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola chicos , he estoy en la batalla contra el levatavidrios desde hace un mes o mas buscando como loco, y  mas o menos creo que puede funcionar este conexion, ya que parto de la opcion facil que es tener un modulo bitron o funcion confort. ME falta poner un reed para evitar un corto, y mi pregunta es que cual es el mecanismo mas sencillo que tengo que poner, entre el modulo confort y el motor para regular el consumo de energia del motor para que corte cuando desee,ya que tengo entendido que el fallo comun de los modulos confort son que a la larga joden el motor y es por no tener ajustada bien cuando deben de cortar. La verdad es que busco que me orienten un poco ya que el hecho de dar con el modo uno mismo es lo mejor y mas constructivo!!

Creo que lo tengo casi todo apunto:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/foroel.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/centralisation4gf.jpg/



			
				deny dijo:
			
		

> Hola chicos , he estoy en la batalla contra el levatavidrios desde hace un mes o mas buscando como loco, y  mas o menos creo que puede funcionar este conexion, ya que parto de la opcion facil que es tener un modulo bitron o funcion confort. ME falta poner un reed para evitar un corto, y mi pregunta es que cual es el mecanismo mas sencillo que tengo que poner, entre el modulo confort y el motor para regular el consumo de energia del motor para que corte cuando desee,ya que tengo entendido que el fallo comun de los modulos confort son que a la larga joden el motor y es por no tener ajustada bien cuando deben de cortar. La verdad es que busco que me orienten un poco ya que el hecho de dar con el modo uno mismo es lo mejor y mas constructivo!!
> 
> Creo que lo tengo casi todo apunto:
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/foroel.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/centralisation4gf.jpg/





Busco un preset de donde regular el consumo normal del motor y una vez superada esa corriente máxima,entonces corte y deja de levantar el vidrio

Que es un preset, y como interacionaria con el modulo confort si este sigue mandando corriente y el preset la corta.


Espero vuestras opiniones y muchisimas gracias por adelantado!


----------



## martopunk (Ago 7, 2012)

esto es el circuito q a mi me funciono en un astra. saludos

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/241/boardbd0.jpg/


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 8, 2012)

*martopunk*




esta muy prolijo, pero como se conecta???
y eso de, A24, teto??


----------



## rascueso (Ago 8, 2012)

me sumo a la pregunta....


----------



## puntano87 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hola gente, me integro a la problemática ya que estoy buscando lo  mismo. Son interesantes los diferentes métodos que han ideado. 
Por otro lado, aunque  han pasado unos meses, me atrevo a responder las dudas planteadas sobre  el circuito posteado por martopunkhttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/miembros/113360-martopunk/,  el cual a simple vista se observa que el principal componente es un 555  trabajando en modo monoestable, y lo que debería hacer este circuito es  que al poner un pulso positivo en A24, el circuito tiende a energizar a  lo que parece ser un optoacoplador(TIL111) por un tiempo seteado por  POT1. Es decir, que tendremos una tensión en la salida del  optoacoplador(entre GND y TETO) por un tiempo luego del pulso en A24.  Entonces este circuito sería lo que mencionaron al principio como un  preset, en realidad sería un timer, al cual le tendríamos que ajustar el  tiempo en que tarda en subir la ventanilla, lo que no resulta muy  eficiente en comparación a sensar la corriente cuando el motor esta  detenido y de ese modo evitar forzar al motor y por consiguiente su  deterioro.


----------



## Cconker (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola a todos/as, que os parece en vez de un reed utilizar la familia de los kmz10?
Bueno acabo de ver que los reed son mucho mas baratos...


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2013)

dice en la data que se usa para navegacion.

con lo cual se responde otro tema que hacia mencion  a ver si el campo magnetico de la tierra era capaz de afectar a algun tipo de sensor.


----------



## Yuminix (Jun 9, 2016)

Hola, al final en qué quedó todo esto? me intereza este tema ya que busco hacer algo asi. Tengo un auto con elevalunas electrico pero no tienen one touch. y quisiera emplear algo para que lo tenga, tanto para subida como bajada. y que si pulso largo el boton, este sistema quede deshabilitado y quede como elevalunas normal. Hay manera ?


----------

